# pci wireless card compatible with vista x64 any ideas?



## mullered07 (Mar 29, 2008)

ok ordered vista x64 last week, really looking forward to running it as ive been using vista for about a year now and wouldnt go bk to xp anyways i didnt even think to do some research about my linksys wireless-g pci card and x64 driver support so now im stuck running an un activated copy of vista home 32bit

so im looking for a wireless card that has x64 drivers can anyone reccomend anything my budget is about £40


----------



## ccleorina (Mar 29, 2008)

Hmm... Try D-Link DWA-510???


----------



## mullered07 (Mar 29, 2008)

ccleorina said:


> Hmm... Try D-Link DWA-510???



they have x64 drivers ? and you know anywhere that sells them ?


----------



## mullered07 (Mar 29, 2008)

does anyone know of any at all ?


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 29, 2008)

http://support.dlink.com/products/view.asp?productid=DWA-140
http://support.dlink.com/products/view.asp?productid=DWA-542
http://support.dlink.com/products/view.asp?productid=DWA-552
http://support.dlink.com/products/view.asp?productid=DWA-556
http://support.dlink.com/products/view.asp?productid=WDA-1320
http://support.dlink.com/products/view.asp?productid=WDA-2320
http://support.dlink.com/products/view.asp?productid=WNA-1330


http://www.belkin.com/support/article/?lid=en&pid=F5D7000&aid=6001&scid=223


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 29, 2008)

there are 64bit drivers for almost everything now. you need to figure out what chip your card uses. 

here's the atheros drivers... IF it's and atheros chip
http://www.phoenixnetworks.net/atheros/Atheros-7.0.0.119-Vista-RC2-5744.zip

if it's a Broadcomm(it will say BCMXXXX) they can be found on linksys and dlinks sites.

if it's a Realtek then go to Realteks site. they only have 2 64bit drivers and 1 will work for you.


----------



## mullered07 (Mar 29, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> there are 64bit drivers for almost everything now. you need to figure out what chip your card uses.
> 
> here's the atheros drivers... IF it's and atheros chip
> http://www.phoenixnetworks.net/atheros/Atheros-7.0.0.119-Vista-RC2-5744.zip
> ...



it is atheros but the .inf file in the drivers you linked states x86 "[Manufacturer]
%ATHEROS%     = Atheros, NTX86"


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 29, 2008)

try this one...


----------



## mullered07 (Mar 29, 2008)

am i right in thinking that driver would work for 32 and 64 bit cause if thats the case it doesnt work with my pci card as i tried installing this driver in 32bit earlier after uninstalling my wireless card and deleting all other drivers and windows wouldnt install it


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 29, 2008)

64bit driver is for 64bit os and 32 for 32. doesnt work any other way.


----------



## mullered07 (Mar 29, 2008)

ok if this helps i have another w-lan card, airstation wireless-g buffalo usb card model: WLI-U2-KG54L chipset manu: zydas, theres all the info i still cant find drivers


----------



## mullered07 (Mar 29, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> 64bit driver is for 64bit os and 32 for 32. doesnt work any other way.



that package contains both and it doesnt work in x86 so im presuming it wont work in x64 (dont want to reinstall for an hour just to find out it doesnt lol)


----------

